# Breeding leptopelis uluguruensis



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on how to breed these? My female is gravid and ready to burst! 

The males are always calling yet never pay any attention to her!

I also heard that they are challenge to breed as I while amplexing they burrow and lay their eggs underground. Which is quite bizarre for a tree frog!

How could I set up a breeding tank? I have never heard of anyone breeding these so would be great if i could be one of the first :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pollywog's probably the one to go to. He had lots of leptopelis care sheets on his site.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

just found out my yellow one is a mottled morph! ooooooh! (whatever that means hope its rare!)


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

andaroo said:


> The males are always calling yet never pay any attention to her!


 
I think you've got that the wrong way round . They're not a species I've bred before so can't give you first hand experience there, but, going back to what I've quoted - What does it tell you? 

Cheers
Al


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

oh well i mean they never hop on her back! She is playing hard to get!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

3 years later.. i'm trying to breed these but the male won't call.. I have them in a breeding setup with a rain system.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

What do you do to condition them? (Honest question, I've never kept this species!).


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

From what I have seen and read on these, they are very hard to breed in captivity..
I believe they need different requirements than usual tree frog breeding routine.


----------

